# A List of Things to Do Before You Migrate to Australia



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

I've compiled a checklist of things to do before your big move to Australia. 
Hoping it'll come in handy for new permanent residents/migrants 

Download and print out a copy HERE.

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## nitka (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information it will be really helpful.


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

@ nitka, bma, and Realman2011

You're most welcome!


----------



## spring365 (May 1, 2014)

Excellent checklist! Better than my list on the back on an envelope..


----------



## Marc James (Oct 31, 2014)

Very helpful checklist, so thorough but compact!


----------

